# When to give puppy fruits, veggies, yogurt?



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

When can I start giving fruits, veggies and yogurt to our new puppy? Napoleon just turned 15 weeks today. He always wants some when I give some to his older bro and sis. I only gave Napoleon a couple of tiny veggie pieces as snacks these past 2 days. Is it too early? And how much to give?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I would have started when he came home to you. Tiny thin pieces of fruit and a spoonful of yogurt.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I don't think it's too early to give him a little fruit, veggies, and yogurt. Abbie would get sampling of her big sister Maggie's yogurt, veggies, and fruit when she first came home.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Just no grapes and raisins. 
(I'm not sure which other veggies are tabu besides onions, but there are lists of toxic fruits and veggies on the web).


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Just be careful not to feed him too much veggies & fruit. Too much can cause loose stool or diarhea.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for your input. I'm giving him a few pieces of veggies today and he loves it. He also gets a bit of dried chicken. I just transitioned him from Royal Canin to Solid Gold puppy so I don't want to add too many new things all at once. He's being really fussy and only nibbles the new food and only prefers the old food. I don't want to give him too much snacks so he can focus on eating his food. I'll try giving him yogurt in a couple of days. I'm sure he's going to like that.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Mar 20 2009, 11:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748983


> Thanks for your input. I'm giving him a few pieces of veggies today and he loves it. He also gets a bit of dried chicken. I just transitioned him from Royal Canin to Solid Gold puppy so I don't want to add too many new things all at once. He's being really fussy and only nibbles the new food and only prefers the old food. I don't want to give him too much snacks so he can focus on eating his food. I'll try giving him yogurt in a couple of days. I'm sure he's going to like that.[/B]


You are a wonderful Mommy ... being careful in making sure he eats his regualr meals first, instead of too many snacks. :thmbup:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Thanks! But it's what I've been learning from this SM forum that really helps. I'm learning everyday and everyone is so helpful. I can't believe I have fluffs all my life and there are still so much I don't know.


----------

